# 2 New does---so what do you all think?



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

The girls are A16 and A24...so what do you all think? :whatgoat: :?

http://www.tukswittfarm.com/2.html


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

They are beautiful! Do you any name ideas? Good luck with them!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't check pedigree im on my phone but im sure you will be happy with them they have nice goats.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are super cute! Congrats!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I think they will be beautiful does for you!
Congrats!


----------



## WEPEEPS (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful!! I love that little black doe!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone...I will be getting them Easter weekend.... :stars: :grouphug: :hug:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Cute! I agree with Wepeeps. They are both darling, but I love the face markings on the black one.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww/ you're certainly going to have a rainbow of goaties! Willow and her baby will add some color too!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I love them... A16 is the spitting image of my little wether! SO CUTE!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice..... :thumb:


----------

